
Canonical URL Tag - The Most Important Advancement in SEO Practices Since Sitemaps - sant0sk1
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/canonical-url-tag-the-most-important-advancement-in-seo-practices-since-sitemaps
======
pierrefar
Already been submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=479191>

And it's not the most important advancement in SEO practices. A lot more
things are more important, like fixing your site's URL structure so that it's
more easily crawlable and doesn't have duplicate content. You know, the
problems this "advancement" is meant to solve.

